# Defekte Fotos wiederherstellen/reparieren?



## Primeltoaster (14. November 2012)

Hey, Ich habe ein großes Problem und bin jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Tagen auf der Suche nach einer Lösung. Ich hatte meine Daten von einer kompletten 500GB Festplatte auf meiner 3TB gesichert, als ich Win7 neuinstallieren musste und habe vor einigen Wochen, als alles wieder ging, alles aus den Bibliotheken also Dokumente, Bilder, Musik und Videos wieder auf die 500er übernommen, aber die Sicherung meines Desktops erstmal dort gelassen. Dann hab ich mir vorgestern was schön dummes geleistet, nicht lange genug nachgedacht und mit dem Gedanken "Die Daten hast du ja schon wieder übernommen" die gesamte Sicherung gelöscht, sprich also auch den Desktop, wo noch ordnerweise Fotos und andere Dinge lagen..  Als mir das dann abends aufgefallen ist, habe ich gleich versucht mit etlichen Wiederherstellungstools vor allem die Fotos wiederherzustellen, was mir teilweise auch gelungen ist. TuneUp Undelete hat einiges an Fotos und Videos von Kameras geschafft und "Recuva" konnte von insgesamt ca. 20000 Dateien (alle möglichen Dateitypen) ca. 3000 wiederherstellen.

Soviel zum "komplizierten" Teil, ich habe Recuva alle Dateien wiederherstellen lassen, auch die Bilder, die es selber als schwer bzw. nicht wiederherstellbar eingestuft hat. Diese Bilder zeigen sich nun natürlich so, dass ich sie mit keinem Programm anzeigen oder öffnen kann, hab auch schon unterschiedliche "Bildreperaturprogramme" verwendet (Stichwort VG JPEG Repair, macht bei mir gar nichts, in der Testversion sagt er nur er könne die Bilder nicht wiederherstellen) aber keins macht mit den Bildern das, was ich gerne hätte - nämlich mir das aus den Bildern rausholen, was denn überhaupt noch da ist. Die defekten Bilder haben zwar auch alle keine Thumbnails, aber doch Dateigrößen von bis zu 10 MB, also irgendwie ja schon noch einen Inhalt.

Jetzt also meine Frage, kennt jemand ein Tool was wirklich funktioniert, mitdem es eventuell möglich ist, defekte JPEG Header zu reparieren oder ähnliches, was er auch selber schon benutzt hat? Dass Fotos in der Regel unwiederbringlich sind, brauche ich wohl niemandem erzählen... Und Google hat auch nach mehreren Stunden nichts sinnvolles gebracht, alles was man an Programmen findet scheitert entweder schon an der Installation, bricht während den Untersuchungen ab oder ist gar nicht erst irgendwo herunterladbar.

Versucht habe ich u.a. VG JPEG Repair Online, PhotoRescue Pro, PhotoRescue Wizard PC3, FileRescue Pro, ODIN Professional und das übliche, öffnen mit unterschiedlichen Programmen, Photoshop, XNView, IrfanView, ...

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe... 

Crysis4ever


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2012)

Also erst einmal die Frage. Nach dem du die Daten gelöscht hattes, hast du dann anschließend auf dem gleichen Medium Daten raufkopiert also geschrieben? Das wäre dann wirklich schlecht. Wenn nicht, solltest du eigentlich die Datenn 100%ig wiederherstellen können. 

Als Programm verwende ich in solchen Fällen PC inspector file recovery. PC Inspector - kostenlose Software fr die Datenrettung von CONVAR - Die Datenretter.

Da du allerdings schon geschrieben hattest, dass bei Wiederherstellung schlecht stand, mache ich Dir nicht all zu große Hoffnungen. Selbst wenn du die Daten so herstellst, dass man sie wieder lesen kann, hast du bei Foto´s oft graue Streifen auf dem Motiv. Da es nur um Bilder geht, versuche doch mal die Daten von dem original-Medium also der Speicherkarte wiederherzustellen.

MFG


----------



## Primeltoaster (14. November 2012)

Ja, das habe ich schon herausgefunden, ich habe anschließend einiges an Daten auf die Festplatte geschrieben, da ich es ja wie gesagt erst einige stunden später bemerkt habe, Recuva zeigt einem ja auch an, wenn's bei einer Datei schlecht steht, mit was sie oder Teile von ihr überschrieben wurden. 

Okay, das war auch das erste Tool, von dem ich gelesen habe, nur habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, wie ich das zu benutzen habe... Das erschließt sich mir irgendwie aus der Benutzeroberfläche nicht, ich habe jetzt zwar mit dem Tool seit über 2 Tagen eine "Suche nach verlorenen Daten" am laufen, weiß aber nicht, ob es das ist was ich brauche... Er zeigt nur seit gestern bei "Verlorene Dateien gefunden" keine neue Anzahl mehr an, die aktuelle liegt bei ca. 62000 und er ist beim ca. 273.000.000 Cluster. Die verbleibende Zeit wird immer mehr, anfangs stand sie bei 700 Minuten und mittlerweile steht sie bei ca. 5000 Minuten, wobei der Fortschrittsbalken ca. bei der Hälfte ist. Sieht gerade so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das überhaupt das Richtige, wenn ich gelöschte Dateien wiederherstellen will? Ich glaube ich habe das erreicht, indem ich erst E: also die 3TB Platte bei den "logischen Laufwerken" ausgewählt und dann auf das dritte Symbol von oben geklickt habe...

Ja, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt bzw. allzugroße Hoffnungen mache ich mir auch nicht, dass ich da jetzt alles wiederherstellen kann, aber vielleicht ist ja mit dem, was man korrekt wiederherstellen konnte, doch noch einiges anzufangen, will es halt nicht unversucht lassen. 

Was die Speicherkarte angeht: Müsste da nicht gleich gar nichts mehr vorhanden sein? Ich mache sehr viele Fotos und was mir sehr wichtig ist, ist schon einige Monate und damit natürlich auch Formatierungen bzw. Neubeschreibungen etc. her... Oder ist das bei SD-Karten nochmal anders?

Übrigens vielen Dank erstmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2012)

Also, wenn du die Speicherkarte formatiert und danach wieder beschrieben hast, sind da keine Daten mehr drauf. Wenn du 3TB jeden Cluster einzeln scannst, dann dauert das halt seine Zeit. Du kannst dann glaube ich nach Dataitypen direkt suchen, in dem Fall jpg. 

Grundsätzlich scannt das Programm und zeigt Dir alle gefunden Ordner sammt Inhalte an. Diese haben dann meist eine fortlaufende Nummerierung, da ja beim Löschen der Verweis entfernt wurde. Zur aller größten Not kannst du auch eine Firma dmait beauftragen, dass wird aber richtig teuer, bei wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg, da du ja schon wieder Daten nach dem Löschen raufkopiert hast. Ist halt blöd gelaufen. Als kleiner Tip, organisiere Dir eine Sicherung, einfach eine zweite Festplatte, wo du einmal pro Woche deine privaten Daten spiegelst, mach ich jetzt auch, nach dem mal eine Platte abgeraucht ist wo wichtige Daten drauf waren, die ich dann für 1000€, was noch günstig ist, wieder herstellen lassen musste. 

MfG


----------



## Primeltoaster (16. November 2012)

Hm, na gut, ist ja klar... Naja das Scannen wurde dann leider unterbrochen weil der PC nen automatischen Neustart gemacht hat aber wie's aussieht wäre da auch nichts weiter rausgekommen, habe dann nochmal über die "normale" Anzeigefunktion (irgendeine andere Analyse der 3TB-Platte) der gelöschten Dateien geguckt und einige Fotos wiederhergestellt, mit demselben Ergebnis, also sie sind auch beschädigt und man kann sie nicht verwenden.. 

Na gut, ich denke, ich werde dann erstmal von dem, was verwendbar wiederhergestellt wurde, alles zusammentragen und ordnen.. Zum Glück kann ich einige Dinge auch auf Umwegen wieder besorgen, z.B. durch Leuten denen ich die Fotos gegeben habe, aber leider halt auch nicht alles und das wäre soviel, da würde sich so eine professionelle Wiederherstellung auch nicht lohnen glaube ich... Wenn ich schuldenfrei weiter leben will 

Naja, trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe! Grüße


----------



## Primeltoaster (16. November 2012)

Hm, na gut, ist ja klar... Naja das Scannen wurde dann leider unterbrochen weil der PC nen automatischen Neustart gemacht hat aber wie's aussieht wäre da auch nichts weiter rausgekommen, habe dann nochmal über die "normale" Anzeigefunktion (irgendeine andere Analyse der 3TB-Platte) der gelöschten Dateien geguckt und einige Fotos wiederhergestellt, mit demselben Ergebnis, also sie sind auch beschädigt und man kann sie nicht verwenden.. 

Na gut, ich denke, ich werde dann erstmal von dem, was verwendbar wiederhergestellt wurde, alles zusammentragen und ordnen.. Zum Glück kann ich einige Dinge auch auf Umwegen wieder besorgen, z.B. durch Leuten denen ich die Fotos gegeben habe, aber leider halt auch nicht alles und das wäre soviel, da würde sich so eine professionelle Wiederherstellung auch nicht lohnen glaube ich... Wenn ich schuldenfrei weiter leben will 

Naja, trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe! Grüße


----------

